# Weekly Photo Challenge



## Bevo (Apr 11, 2013)

Guys, I seen this in another photography forum and I think it would be great for us to learn our cameras and for the sake of competition choose a winner.

Rules are simple and I am making them up so feel free to comment so we all agree.

1, Subject is picked by winner.
2, Duration is one week from lets say Saturday in North America, days may vary around the world.
3, Shots can be edited or tweaked as much as you want but on Friday the final shot you want has to be in for final judging. Feel free to post and ask for advice to make your pictures better.
4, All shots must have a name so we can refer to them, no numbers its creative time.
5, All pictures will be judged by all on our site and each person can only have one vote meaning your one vote is for the winner.
6, All votes will be tallied by the winner of the previous week unless they decline and have another member do it for them.

This week will start on Saturday April 13 and the votes need to be in by April 20th.

The subject of this week is "Spring" lets see an image that makes us think that at first glance. Those in tropical climates may use whatever they think as well.

Lets have fun with this and learn some new things.
Please feel free to include your feedback so we can start a great tradition!


----------



## Tang (Apr 11, 2013)

I'll be putting my mind to this! Really looking forward to what everyone comes up with.


----------



## Tang (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm going 100% cliche for this. Taken with my old manual 135mm f/2.8. 




Flokeh. by nrrfed, on Flickr


----------



## Bevo (Apr 11, 2013)

Bastard 
Your setting the bar pretty freaking high!!

Nice shot!!


----------



## Kwirk (Apr 11, 2013)

Too bad it's been snowing the past few days here and will continue snowing until Friday or so. D:


----------



## Fiction (Apr 11, 2013)

It's autumn in Australia


----------



## Khoi (Apr 11, 2013)

Kwirk said:


> Too bad it's been snowing the past few days here and will continue snowing until Friday or so. D:





Fiction said:


> It's autumn in Australia




I think that's the idea of the theme though, it's for you to interpret it any way you want. Who's to say he means "Spring" as in the season? You could still take a killer shot of a literal "spring" and it would still work. I don't think it necessarily is just the picture that matters, but the meaning of it. If you flip the theme in a completely clever and original way, that's just as important as a great shot.

It's up to your interpretation, and I think that's a good thing


----------



## skeels (Apr 11, 2013)

I like this idea. Just to suggest- is there a way to use the poll thingy to tally votes?

It could be reset somehow every week for the new theme.

I just think the "reward" for winning shouldn't be having to count... 

Unless you are a drummer, in which case you could probably use the practice.


----------



## Bevo (Apr 13, 2013)

Poll is a great idea and it would just be a new post so not an issue for a new one each week.

Your own interpretation of the word "Spring" is the idea, our weather is not spring like at all and it may be vehicle related for me too.

The goal is just to get some pictures flowing, this is open to everyone at every level and with any kind of camera. 
I hope to get out for a walk today to get some shots but its another rainy grey day..


----------



## Wretched (Apr 13, 2013)

Great bokeh, Tang


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 13, 2013)

Ha...ha....
Canada has yet to experience this phenominon called 'spring'

With all the nasty ice storms and all

:-/


----------



## Ayo7e (Apr 13, 2013)

I really like the idea, but I think that we need a thread only with the photos, and we can comment here.


----------



## Bevo (Apr 13, 2013)

Agreed, whoever comes up with the picture you want to post first start the new thread, don't forget to name your picture!!

We can keep comments and advice to this thread the other is pictures only.


----------



## Tang (Apr 13, 2013)

Ayo7e said:


> I really like the idea, but I think that we need a thread only with the photos, and we can comment here.



Sounds like a great idea. Perhaps the mods could create a photo challenge sticky.


----------



## theo (Apr 14, 2013)

Definitely following this


----------



## Bevo (Apr 15, 2013)

I have taken about 20 pics but no winners for me yet, I have to get more creative!

Anyone ready to post up a winner yet?

New rule!!!
You can post more than one shot but don't get crazy posting 100..


----------



## Rustee (Apr 18, 2013)

Thought I might as well join in if that's okay. I don't know much about photography, but I've always had an interest, so I borrowed my mum's camera on a family trip to Vancouver (awesome place). I think it's a Canon 60D? 99% sure about that one. 

As far as editing goes, I just fiddled with knobs in iPhoto until I thought it looked nice.  It's pretty saturated though.


----------



## Bevo (Apr 18, 2013)

I like the colors in the tree and of course your welcome!

Tomorrow lets get our pictures in, I have been working on mine so lets see yours!


----------

